# 5 Jahresfischerreischein 48Euro Wofür?



## hulkstar19 (26. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,


mußte diesen Monat meinen Jahresfischereischein verlängern und mit erschrecken feststellen, dass sich die Gebühr um 18 Euro erhöht haben. Warum und wofür konnte mir am Amt auch keiner sagen.
Habe ich eigentlich die Möglichkeit an "Bundesgewässer" mit diesem Fischerreischein zu angeln, ohne in einem Verein oder eine Gastkarte zu kaufen, zu angeln? Oder gibt es solche Gewässer gar nicht?

Gruß und viel Petri Heil

hulkstar19


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: 5 Jahresfischereischein 48Euro Wofür?*

Nord und Ostsee, sonst wüsste ich keine....


----------



## Ulli3D (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: 5 Jahresfischerreischein 48Euro Wofür?*

Bundesgewässer, so wie Du sie Dir vorstellst, gibt es nicht, außer der Küste. Die Euronen sind für Verwaltungsgebühr und die Fischereiabgabe, mit der die Fischerei gefördert wird.


----------



## jkc (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: 5 Jahresfischereischein 48Euro Wofür?*

Hi, kommst Du aus NRW? Also bei uns ist die hälfte Fischereiabgabe, der Rest Verwaltungsgebühr. 
Dass sich fast alle Sachen, spätestens seit der Euroeinführung verteuern und die Kassen der Verwaltungen schon z.T. leerer als leer sind hast Du bestimmt schon mitbekommen?! Dass dann versucht wird, dass nach unten weiter zu reichen ist doch klar/Bzw. schon oft genug vorgekommen.
Das dumme ist nur, dass es auch noch klappt, (mehr oder weniger).

(Auf Lebenszeit kann man sich den Schein in NRW leider nicht ausstellen lassen.)

Grüße JK


----------



## snofla (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: 5 Jahresfischereischein 48Euro Wofür?*

gibts aber schonn seit 2008


zu lesen  hier


hier mal ne Auszug aus dem Landesfischereigesetz NRW 


§ 36
Gebühren und Abgaben 

(1) Die Erhebung von Gebühren für den Fischereischein richtet sich nach den gebührenrechtlichen Vorschriften. 

(2) Mit der Gebühr für den Fischereischein wird eine Fischereiabgabe in gleicher Höhe erhoben, die der obersten Fischereibehörde zufließt und nach Anhörung des Beirats für das Fischereiwesen zur Förderung der Fischerei zu verwenden ist. 


...............also wirds wohl nicht billiger werden in den kommenden Jahren


----------



## gründler (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: 5 Jahresfischereischein 48Euro Wofür?*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Damit alleine, darfst du nirgends angeln. Dazu benötigst du dann noch den jeweiligen Erlaubnisschein für das entsprechende Gewässer.



Nein nicht richtig!

Nordsee Ostsee und zum teil Elbestrecken sowie andere Teilstrecken können ohne Zusatzschein beangelt werden,es reicht der Jahresfischereischein.
Infos bitte beim jeweiligen Land nachfragen.

lg


----------



## jkc (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: 5 Jahresfischereischein 48Euro Wofür?*



snofla schrieb:


> (2) Mit der Gebühr für den Fischereischein wird eine Fischereiabgabe in gleicher Höhe erhoben, die der obersten Fischereibehörde zufließt und nach Anhörung des Beirats für das Fischereiwesen zur Förderung der Fischerei zu verwenden ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gladiator (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: 5 Jahresfischereischein 48Euro Wofür?*

fischereifreigabe gebühr nennt man das, ist von region zu region verschieden gestaffelt


----------



## u-see fischer (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: 5 Jahresfischereischein 48Euro Wofür?*



gründler schrieb:


> Nein nicht richtig!
> 
> Nordsee Ostsee und zum teil Elbestrecken sowie andere Teilstrecken können ohne Zusatzschein beangelt werden,es reicht der Jahresfischereischein.
> Infos bitte beim jeweiligen Land nachfragen.
> ...



Bin mir nicht sicher, meine jedoch mal gelesen zu haben, das alle Tidengewässer nur mit dem Fischereischein (Blauer Schein) beangelt werden dürfen.


----------



## Rapfenfan (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: 5 Jahresfischerreischein 48Euro Wofür?*

Bei uns in Bayern wurde nach der Euroeinführung die Gebühr 1:1 umgerechnet. Aus 40 Dm sind 40 € geworden.
Ich werd mir wohl das nächste mal gleich auf Lebenszeit ausstellen lassen, kostet mich dann zwar 288 €, aber dann hab ich zumindest Ruhe und bin vor weiteren Preissteigerungen, hoffentlich, geschützt.


----------



## Brasse10 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: 5 Jahresfischereischein 48Euro Wofür?*



gründler schrieb:


> Nein nicht richtig!
> 
> Nordsee Ostsee und zum teil Elbestrecken sowie andere Teilstrecken können ohne Zusatzschein beangelt werden,es reicht der Jahresfischereischein.
> Infos bitte beim jeweiligen Land nachfragen.
> ...



Das kenne ich auch so, wobei ich dir den Rat geben kann besonders bei den Hafen einläufen darauf zu achten !!


Ich würde mich immer lieber vorher erkundigen !!


----------



## Harry48 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: 5 Jahresfischerreischein 48Euro Wofür?*



Rapfenfan schrieb:


> Bei uns in Bayern wurde nach der Euroeinführung die Gebühr 1:1 umgerechnet. Aus 40 Dm sind 40 € geworden.
> Ich werd mir wohl das nächste mal gleich auf Lebenszeit ausstellen lassen, kostet mich dann zwar 288 €, aber dann hab ich zumindest Ruhe und bin vor weiteren Preissteigerungen, hoffentlich, geschützt.



Hier in BW kostet der Schein auf Lebenszeit € 70,-- . Gilt aber trotzdem nur 10 Jahre laut Stempel im Blauen.

288 Euronen finde ich ja krass!!! Gilt der dann auch wirklich bis dich das Zeitliche segnet, oder auch nur 10 Jahre? 

Ich würde mich da mal erkundigen.

Petri, Harry


----------



## Rapfenfan (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: 5 Jahresfischerreischein 48Euro Wofür?*



Harry48 schrieb:


> Hier in BW kostet der Schein auf Lebenszeit € 70,-- . Gilt aber trotzdem nur 10 Jahre laut Stempel im Blauen.
> 
> 288 Euronen finde ich ja krass!!! Gilt der dann auch wirklich bis dich das Zeitliche segnet, oder auch nur 10 Jahre?
> 
> ...


 
In Bayern gibts ne Staffelung die sich nach dem Lebensalter richtet:
14 - 22 Jahre: 300 €
23 - 27 J.: 288 €
28 - 32 J.: 256 €
33 - 37 J.: 224 €
38 - 42 J.: 192 €
43 - 47 J.: 160 €
48 - 52 J.: 128 €
53 - 57 J.: 96 €
58 - 62 J.: 64 €
63 - 67 J.: 32 €

Gilt aber dann wirklich auf Lebenszeit, alternativ kannste eben für 5 Jahre 40 € zahlen. 
Also wenn man dann schon auf Lebenzeit bezahlt, sollte man sich auch sicher sein, dass man auch beim Angeln bleibt und nicht nach paar Jahren wieder hinschmeißt.


----------

